# Millipede Ban



## Bugologist (Mar 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me more about a ban on importing millipedes? Since when, what species etc...


----------



## Travis K (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah I am interested in this too.  More info please


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 9, 2009)

We really didn't need another thread for this..
Anyways, not all millipedes are banned from being imported.
Archispirostreptus gigas just happens to be one of them.


----------



## Bugologist (Mar 9, 2009)

Well the last thread was tittled "Madagascar Fire Millipede" not "Millipede Ban". So Rick Mc Jimsyey unless you can give me more info like where to find information on the ban, when the ban took place,what species etc... (as I stated at the start of this thread) you are not being helpful repeating yourself or offering advice on when to start a new thread.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 9, 2009)

Bugologist said:


> ,what species etc... (as I stated at the start of this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 9, 2009)

The ban is on importing wild specimens from what I understand, not captive breeding and owning.


----------



## Fyreflye (Mar 18, 2009)

I had noticed that the local petstores, which used to carry the giant millipedes, have not had them on display in a very long time.  I remembered to ask today, while buying filters for my fish tank.  I was told that they can no longer be imported- i read above that that pertains only to wild-caught 'pedes, and that captive-breds are still legal.  It doesn't surprise me that the petstores were selling wild-caught.


----------



## CodeWilster (Mar 19, 2009)

pouchedrat said:


> The ban is on importing wild specimens from what I understand, not captive breeding and owning.


Wow I should have kept my mating pair of AGBs!!! :wall: :wall: :wall: I had no idea they got banned!!! Anybody know where the ban details are (link to documents, etc)??? No wonder somebody snatched up the pair I put up for sale so quickly  I'm sure going to miss those $20 big guys at petco...


----------



## UrbanJungles (Mar 19, 2009)

A potentially damaging species of mite has been found on A. gigas and so APHIS recommended ceasing importation.


----------



## Fyreflye (Mar 19, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> A potentially damaging species of mite has been found on A. gigas and so APHIS recommended ceasing importation.


Damaging to the 'pedes, or were they zoonotic in some way?  I think i remember once seeing mites on an A. gigas at Petco, and wondering if they were harmful- this would have been 4 years ago or so, i've learned much since then.  

I'm very hopeful of getting some A gigas of my own before long!


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Mar 19, 2009)

well.. i'm clueless to this.. why are they banned??


----------



## UrbanJungles (Mar 20, 2009)

Fyreflye said:


> Damaging to the 'pedes, or were they zoonotic in some way?  I think i remember once seeing mites on an A. gigas at Petco, and wondering if they were harmful- this would have been 4 years ago or so, i've learned much since then.
> 
> I'm very hopeful of getting some A gigas of my own before long!



Mites on the pedes are typical and have been recognized for a long time but some other little bugger showed up on the African giants that got everyone very excited (in a worried way).  I'm not exactly sure who these "other" mites are damaging to, but someone has been identified that warranted protection.

I don't recall any of the details, but I'm sure they are available on the APHIS website.


----------



## bareass (Mar 31, 2009)

so how do i sex mine and find another to mate with it?!?


----------



## LucasDuelin (Mar 31, 2009)

i have an adult male AGM and would love a female ...i rember hearing/reading something about mites attacking cotton plants is the reason they banned WC specimens  but i reall don't know


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 31, 2009)

The mites found on Archispirostreptus live only ON that millipede and die without them. They can't even survive on other related millipedes. 

The reason cited for the import ban is they eat rotting plant material and thus are plant feeding organisms that can be regulated.


----------



## Travis K (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like we need to have some peeps gett some more breeding programs going.


----------



## ftorres (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello ALl,

MIllipede Ban importation started around 1-2 years ago. Although some states are a lot more regulated than others for example California,Florida,Texas.

I have seen millipedes still being imported in other states specially coming from West Africa with colubrids and Chamelon imports.

A friend who had a large shipment of the giant millis imported was told not to import anymore by a Fish and WIld Life agent after inspecting his shipment back in late 2007 or early 2008.

Anyways, here in California one big shipment was confiscated and Fish and Wild Life was ask to help in enforcing the Ban.


Quote "A potentially damaging species of mite has been found on A. gigas and so APHIS recommended ceasing importation." Quote

Danny did you hear this from an APHIS officer??? Can you point us to something in writing so we can read????

Quote"Mites on the pedes are typical and have been recognized for a long time but some other little bugger showed up on the African giants that got everyone very excited (in a worried way). I'm not exactly sure who these "other" mites are damaging to, but someone has been identified that warranted protection.

I don't recall any of the details, but I'm sure they are available on the APHIS website"Quote

As many of us know, APHIS website is not easy to navigate and there is not enough info about any of this (ei MAntids,Millis,others) 

Quote"The mites found on Archispirostreptus live only ON that millipede and die without them. They can't even survive on other related millipedes. 

The reason cited for the import ban is they eat rotting plant material and thus are plant feeding organisms that can be regulated."Quote

Orin is right the Ban is to regulate this organism.

What a shame, I recently heard from and APHIS agent that Centipedes required a permit to import too. 
When the agent was asked where to find this information, he just refered us to the wed site. 
We told the officer the website was not easy to navigate and no info was found and that we even called Dr Wehling and had no responce. 
They said they were going to get back to us with the info, and to this day, we have not hear from them since early in January.


----------



## bareass (Mar 31, 2009)

i heard in canada they where illigal to bread.. but if they are not i really want to.  these are too cool of animals to let disappear from this area of the world


----------



## David Burns (Apr 1, 2009)

I think breeding them in Canada is OK.

send a PM to skinheaddave http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/member.php?u=109  if you want to get access to the Canadian forum.


----------

